# season pass copy to phantom Tivo



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I think it'd be nice to be able to copy all of your season passes over to a 'phantom' tivo box that is automatically set up in your account when you initially add your Tivo TSN. This would allow a user, who doesn't have the technical means to install Tivo Desktop or other software on their desktop, to temporarily move/backup all of their season passes in the event that their Tivo needed to be replaced.
It would not address any recorded shows, but if you have a ton of season passes, it'd be a nice way to safeguard them and/or restore them back when a replacement Tivo is sent back to you.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

While it's a TiVo corporate offering, this will do the basics of what you're wanting.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

BiloxiGeek said:


> While it's a TiVo corporate offering, this will do the basics of what you're wanting.
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/


The whole point of my suggestion was to make it super easy for very non-technical people. I use KMTTG and know that if you're not gifted with some basic technical know-how, you won't be able to set this up and use that easy. That was the reference to 'other software' in my suggestion.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just set KMTTG up last night on my newer TiVo Desktop machine because of some issues I've been having with Tivo Desktop. I had not used KMTTG in a long while. It seemed pretty straightforward when I used it last night. I just had to install java, but the instructions said it needed to be installed and had the download link.


----------

